# Alu 15", autre pb d'écran (+ sombre sur la moitié)



## vyal (29 Octobre 2003)

Résumé de la situation : j'ai un alu 15 depuis le 29 septembre, (V7337***-NRZ) et je n'ai toujours pas de taches blanches sur l'écran.
En revanche, un autre problème tout aussi original semble se préciser : lorsque le rétro-éclairage est réglé à un niveau relativement faible, la moitié droite de l'écran devient petit à petit plus sombre que la gauche !!
Je ne saurais pas quantifier cette différence, mais elle est assez flagrante (surtout sur un fonds blanc).
Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que lorsque je règle le rétro éclairage à fonds pendant deux minutes le problème disparait, pour revenir à nouveau au bout de quelques minutes lorsque je redescends à nouveau la luminosité à un niveau faible.
Le problème semblerait donc lié au système de rétroéclairage ?....
Je sens qu'un jour ou l'autre je vais finir par craquer et contacter le sav...
Merci à Apple pour l'originalité de ses pannes, on ne s'ennuie jamais !


----------



## qslprod (29 Octobre 2003)

ca devient lourds ces pbs de qualité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'espere qu'il y a aussi plein de clients contents qui ne s'expriment pas (souvent comme ça en marketing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attend le mien j'espere que l'attente vaudra une quasi absence de bugs surtout à 3000 euros la machine


Moi qui essaie de convaincre mes potes pcistes, ilf n'arretent pas de me demander qd j'aurai le mac....


----------



## nantucket (10 Novembre 2003)

vyal a dit:
			
		

> Résumé de la situation : j'ai un alu 15 depuis le 29 septembre, (V7337***-NRZ) et je n'ai toujours pas de taches blanches sur l'écran.
> En revanche, un autre problème tout aussi original semble se préciser : lorsque le rétro-éclairage est réglé à un niveau relativement faible, la moitié droite de l'écran devient petit à petit plus sombre que la gauche !!
> Je ne saurais pas quantifier cette différence, mais elle est assez flagrante (surtout sur un fonds blanc).
> Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que lorsque je règle le rétro éclairage à fonds pendant deux minutes le problème disparait, pour revenir à nouveau au bout de quelques minutes lorsque je redescends à nouveau la luminosité à un niveau faible.
> ...



Salut,
J'ai le même problème que toi la partie droite de l'écran est plus foncée que la partie gauche, j'ai aussi quelques taches blanches très petites (mais elles sont là quand même) et mon adaptateur secteur déconne (l s'éteint tout seul sans raison et je dois débrancher et rebrancher la prise murale pour qu'il se remette en fonction).
Ca ne fait pas une semaine que j'ai ce nouveau 15'' mais je commence déjà à me demander si je ne vais pas le ramener pour prendre un 12'' qui n'a apparemment aucun problème....


----------



## itommy (10 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Exactement les mêmes problemes pour moi,
pwb15" commandé a l'applestore et reçu mi-octobre.
La partie droite de la dalle est plus claire et l'adaptateur secteur doit être en effet débranché et rebranché régulièrement (je n'avais pas ce pb avec mon ibook)
pour l'instant, je n'avais pas considéré cela comme un pb majeur et n'ai pas contacté l'applecare, devrais-je le faire ?


----------



## nantucket (11 Novembre 2003)

itommy a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant, je n'avais pas considéré cela comme un pb majeur et n'ai pas contacté l'applecare, devrais-je le faire ?



En tous cas, moi je l'ai fait, et si mon revendeur ne me change pas ma machine contre une neuve, Apple est d'accord de me renvoyer un adaptateur secteur de remplacement et de me changer l'écran sans frais. N'hésite surtout pas !


----------



## ericb (15 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi un powerbook 15" acheté le 19/09 dans un apple Center, reçu le 24/10 (avec 10.3 en cadeau à cause du retard) et j'ai exactement le même problème :

la partie gauche est toujours plus lumineuse que la partie droite...on dirait un "ombrage". J'ai signalé tout ça à mon vendeur, mais il ne m'a toujours pas répondu. J'espère que cela ne va pas tarder...

Une seule question : serait-il possible de donner un numéro de téléphone "qui-va-bien" ici (pour Apple France), ou la bonne adresse mail, parce que la dernière fois que j'ai appelé, c'était pour le changement de la carte mère de mon ibook, et ça m'a couté une fortune inutilement.

Je remarque aussi que je ne dois pas avoir beaucoup de chance avec les machines Apple, mais j'aurais eu deux machines défectueuses sur deux :-/

Merci d'avance

Et bon week end

P.S. : je n'ai pas d'AppleCare, il me semble que la garantie constructeur doit jouer.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Novembre 2003)

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas tous les problèmes cités ici mais bon on sait jamais.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aimerais bien qu'Apple donne la liste des numéros de série incriminé


----------



## ericb (16 Novembre 2003)

J'ai acheté ma machine à Strasbourg.

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à trouver le numéro de série...sauf sur le carton :
V734308HNRX

Si cela peut te rassurer...

Pourquoi je n'arrive plus à le lire, d'ailleurs ?


----------



## vincmyl (16 Novembre 2003)

Moi ca va faire 2 mois que j'ai mon Alu et pour le moment pas de pb, heureusement que la garantie initiale est de 1 an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis très satisfait de mon Alu qui est une superbe machine


----------



## Mulder (16 Novembre 2003)

ericb a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je n'arrive pas à trouver le numéro de série...sauf sur le carton



Et en faisant "A propos de ce Mac" et cliquant deux fois sur la version du système ?


----------



## vincmyl (16 Novembre 2003)

Que ceux qui ont des problèmes d'écran me disent les semaines de fabrication de leur PWB?


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

ericb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté ma machine à Strasbourg.
> 
> Par contre, je n'arrive pas à trouver le numéro de série...sauf sur le carton :
> V7343***NRX
> ...



2 choses :

-on ne balance pas comme ça un numéro de serie d'une machine sur un forum !!!!
-si on a besoin du numéro de serie on le prend  *toujours* sur l'étiquette apposé sur la machine


----------



## vincmyl (16 Novembre 2003)

J'ai pas dit le numéro en entier, juste la semaine de production


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit le numéro en entier, juste la semaine de production



c'est pas ton post que je cite


----------



## Mulder (16 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> -on ne balance pas comme ça un numéro de serie d'une machine sur un forum !!!!



C'est vrai.



> -si on a besoin du numéro de serie on le prend  *toujours* sur l'étiquette apposé sur la machine



Certes. C'est vrai aussi. Juste une question cependant : celui qui est donné par l'OS n'est pas fiable ?


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Certes. C'est vrai aussi. Juste une question cependant : celui qui est donné par l'OS n'est pas fiable ?



il arrive parfois qu'il y est des erreurs


----------



## Mulder (16 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il arrive parfois qu'il y est des erreurs



Ha! Ok. Je ne savais pas. Merci.


----------



## ericb (16 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

OK, maintenant, je saurais qu'il ne faut pas donner de numéro de série. Mais pourquoi au fait ? (oui, question probablement bête, mais j'aimerais comprendre...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ensuite, comment peut-on savoir la semaine, ou quoi que ce soit, avec ce numéro ? Intéressant...
 Je suis très sérieux : ni un reset pram, ni reset-nvram, ni reset-all ni l'utilisation de profile-machin-chose ne m'ont donné cette info.

J'ajoute que sous Linux (j'ai installé une Debian) , je ne trouve pas cette info non plus.

Le numéro de commande non plus n'est pas disponible... :-/

Enfin, si quelqu'un pouvait avoir l'amabilité de me communiquer un numéro de téléphone chez Apple, je pourrais appeler dès demain matin.  

Voili


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

ericb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> OK, maintenant, je saurais qu'il ne faut pas donner de numéro de série. Mais pourquoi au fait ? (oui, question probablement bête, mais j'aimerais comprendre...)



parce qu'on peu faire plein de chose avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais ne me demander pas quoi je ne le vous dirait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ericb (16 Novembre 2003)

Alors, dans ce cas, un des modérateurs pourrait-il modifier celui que j'ai entré en supprimant la partie inutle pour la réponse à la question précédemment posée ?


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2003)

il le fera, il a été prévenu


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

merci


----------



## vincmyl (17 Novembre 2003)

Ca commence a etre lourd tous ces problèmes de qualité.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement qu'il ya une garantie de 1 an.
Je me demande si je vais pas prendre l'Apple Care quand j'arriverai a la fin de l'année de garantie


----------



## fragelrock (17 Novembre 2003)

au moins les PC users y'a pas ses pbs pfff apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je garde mon alu qui est nickel et que j'adore car il est vrai jai aucun pb de qualité mais comme je découvre le monde de mac ça me fait bien marrer l'image que j'ai désormais :
payer vraiment plus cher du matos pour

1 SAV de merde
Des délais de malades
Des pb de contrôle qualité de merde

ça fait beaucoup...pour du matos à ce prix
les macusers seraient masos X ??
Bref vive le PC au final 
Avec 10 de windows et PC user jamais rencontré ce type de pb...y'en a certes mais à ce point!


----------



## Frodon (17 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,



			
				fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> au moins les PC users y'a pas ses pbs pfff apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lorsque j'ai eu affaire au SAV, j'ai toujours été satisfait du service rendu personnellement. Les délais ont toujours été respectés et de durée courte (1 semaine max).
Poura voir eu affaire a des SAV PC par le passé (ayant eu des PCs), je considère le SAV d'Apple comme l'un des meilleurs auquels j'ai eu affaire.



> Des délais de malades



Ca dépend des produits et c'est pas un prob qu'il y a seulement dans le monde Mac.
Si quand on achète un produit quelqu'il soit, on veut éviter les délai, on va dans un magasin et on demande: est ce que &lt;nom produit&gt; est en stock? Si la réponse est positive, on achète, sinon bah on attend qu'il soit en stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Des pb de contrôle qualité de merde



L'alubook 15" semble quand même être un cas assez exceptionnel et je pense pas que ca fasse particulièrement plaisir à Apple ce genre de soucis.



> ça fait beaucoup...pour du matos à ce prix
> les macusers seraient masos X ??
> Bref vive le PC au final
> Avec 10 de windows et PC user jamais rencontré ce type de pb...y'en a certes mais à ce point!



Oula tu parles bien vite. Je connais des gens qui ont eu des problèmes assez hallucinant aussi (carte mère qui grille au bout de quelques jours, carte GFX qui meurt peu à peu (ca je l'ai vécu personnellement), disque dur qui rend l'ame rapidement après l'achat. Réparation d'un DD qui prends 6 semaines (vécu personnellement)...etc. C'est pas parce que toi tu n'en a pas eu que y'en a pas.

D'ailleurs si on suit ce type de raisonnement, je suis sûr que y'a pas mal de Macistes qui n'ont jamais eu de problèmes et donc qui te dirait en voyant qu'un utilisateur de PC en as: "Avec 10 de macos x et Mac user jamais rencontré ce type de pb...y'en a certes mais à ce point!"

J'ai d'ailleurs un amis qui déteste SONY tellement il a eu des problèmes avec des produits SONY (quels qu'ils soient). Et d'autres qui ne jurent que par SONY... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc rien ne sert de tirer des conclusions trop rapidement. Des cas similaires à ceux présentés ici ont existé aussi pour d'autres contructeur. On peut d'ailleurs lire sur d'autres forums des témoignages disant que IBM et Compaq ont déjà eu des modèles d'ordinateurs portables avec des problèmes similaires...

La perfection n'existe pas.

A Bientôt


----------



## vincmyl (17 Novembre 2003)

C'est vrai que les machines Apple n'ont plus la meme qualité qu'avant. Auparavant elles étaient toutes fabriquées dans les 3 usines d'Apple: USA, Cork en Irlande et au Japon je crois. Maintenant ils soutraitent pour réduire les couts.
Cela dit j'ai jamais eut de gros pb avec Apple pour le moment...
Le PWB Alu reste un super portable comparé à la concurrence: avis perso


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Ma machine est partie (en Hollande, je pense)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1) Ecran : rétro-éclairage défiicient (écran à changer ?)
2) Batterie à changer .

Je ne dis rien à propose de la qualité des machines (sic) , mais côté SAV, Apple a tout pris en charge.

A suivre...


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

&gt;Le PWB Alu reste un super portable comparé à la concurrence: avis perso  

Entièrement d'accord, on prend vraiment plaisir à utiliser cette machine. 
J'ai hâte de la retrouver...


----------



## qslprod (18 Novembre 2003)

j'ai hâte de l'avoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1mois et 7 jours d'attente aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 te toujours pas de dates à la fnac pour la livraison


----------



## ericb (18 Novembre 2003)

Tu n'as toujours pas vu ta machine ? Ouuchh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que tu as passé le plus difficile (la production pourrait repartir vers le 24/11, ai-je lu de-ci de-là). 
As-tu contacté le service clientèle d'Apple ? Tu pourrais demander une compensation (en bons d'achat, ou autre chose...)... J'ai testé ce matin pour le SAV, je crois que cela m'a coûté une fortune en téléphone, mais bon, il s'occupent déjà de la machine.

Cordialement


----------



## manustyle (18 Novembre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> j'ai hâte de l'avoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 mois et 18 jours pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## vincmyl (18 Novembre 2003)

Les délais de livraison sont dingues!!!!!
Moi ca fait deux mois jours pour jour que je possède mon Alu 15" et pour le moment je n'ai pas de pb a déclarer: je croise les doigts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que vous allez rapidement recevoir les votres car ca fait long la. La chose qui est peut-être bien dans cette histoire c'est que vous aurez, je l'espère, des PWB sans défauts


----------



## qslprod (18 Novembre 2003)

hello à vous,

Suite à mes nombreux messages sur différents forum où j'évoqué la necessité d'obtenir un geste commercial de la part d'Apple ou de la Fnac et cela aux vues des retards de livraison, je me suis décidé à mener le combat contre les géants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tous le monde dénonce les agissements d'Apple, peu sont finalement pret à se regrouper pour obtenir une compensation (toujours plus facile à plusieurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Je dis cela car sur un autre forum (macbidouille) j'ai posté pour cela.
Hormis un membre du forum qui se reconnaitra et qui était pret à mener bataille, je n'ai pas eu de retour.
Voyant que pour ce dernier les choses s'arrange (et c tant mieux), je suis à mon tour allé voir ce qui en était.

Entretien en Fnac avec un cadre, longue discussion et argumentation et deux propositions :
- soit résilier la commande (récup de mon accompte)
- soit attendre le dénouement et geste commercial le jour de la livraison par le responsable du rayon. J'ai insisté pour savoir de quoi il s'agirait en détail mais le commercial m'a dit que je verrai avec le responsable qui en fonction du retard et du total de ma commande aviserait (je dervrai citer le nom du cadre...)

Donc je choisi la seconde soluc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à mon avis il y aura un petit quelque chose, maintenant quoi exactement je ne sais pas mais au moins je ne me serais pas laissé faire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bonne conscience)

Voilà reste plus que le pb des livraisons etlà par contre, pas de news de la part du cadre (ni de fnac.com en passant).

Bref faut prendre son mal en patience.

Petite question, Apple risque t elle de baisser les prix du 15" dans les semaines qui arrivent genre debut janvier ? Parceque en fnac durant les 30 jours qui suivent l'achat, on peut profiter de la baisse des prix..

Alors qui à attendre autant l'avoir le 2 décembre comme ça si 1 er janvier baisse des prix ce sera bon.
Par contre je ne connais pas bien les habitudes de marketing d'Apple ?

Bon voilà A+ les zouzou


----------



## ericb (18 Novembre 2003)

Hello qslprod

&gt;Suite à mes nombreux messages sur différents forum où j'évoqué la 
&gt;necessité d'obtenir un geste commercial de la part d'Apple ou de la Fnac 

J'ai passé 1 heure au téléphone aujourd'jui avec le SAV (bonjour la note). Je reprends des forces, et j'attaque avec le service commercial d'Apple demain si je trouve le temps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis enseignant. Cest bien connu : se sont des raleurs en général ;-)

&gt;Si tous le monde dénonce les agissements d'Apple, peu sont finalement &gt;pret à se regrouper pour obtenir une compensation (toujours plus facile à &gt;plusieurs )

C'est souvent comme ça. Si cela peut te rassurer, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux à se tromper qu'ils ont forcément raison.  

&gt;Je dis cela car sur un autre forum (macbidouille) j'ai posté pour cela.
&gt;Hormis un membre du forum qui se reconnaitra et qui était pret à mener &gt;bataille, je n'ai pas eu de retour.

Il s'est reconnu 

&gt;Voyant que pour ce dernier les choses s'arrange (et c tant mieux), je suis 
&gt;à mon tour allé voir ce qui en était.

Même si les choses ont l'air de s'arranger, je suis toujours prêt à contribuer, par exemple en écrivant au service commercial d'Apple, en faisant une lettre ouvrte publiée sur des sites de grande diffusion, je ne sais pas, une action correcte dans la forme, mais déterminée.

Bien sûr, cet exemple est peut-être nul, et/ou fortement contestable (argumentez svp) et toute suggestion est bienvenue.

&gt;Entretien en Fnac avec un cadre, longue discussion et argumentation et 
&gt;deux propositions :
&gt;- soit résilier la commande (récup de mon accompte)
&gt;- soit attendre le dénouement et geste commercial le jour de la livraison 

Excellente démarche.

&gt;par le responsable du rayon. J'ai insisté pour savoir de quoi il s'agirait en &gt;détail mais le commercial m'a dit que je verrai avec le responsable qui en 
&gt;fonction du retard et du total de ma commande aviserait (je dervrai citer le nom du cadre...)

Ceci dit, la FNAC a un fournisseur qui s'appelle Apple, et c'est lui qui n'assure pas. amha.

Au sujet de citer un nom, cela ne sert pas à grand chose.  Il faut économiser ses cartouches, et s'attaquer aux bonnes cibles.

&gt;Donc je choisi la seconde soluc à mon avis il y aura un petit quelque 
&gt;chose, maintenant quoi exactement je ne sais pas mais au moins je ne 
&gt;me serais pas laissé faire... (bonne conscience)

dit autrement : il faut toujours oser (proverbe chinois...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&gt;Petite question, Apple risque t elle de baisser les prix du 15" dans les 
&gt;semaines qui arrivent genre debut janvier ? 

Je pense aussi, vu les progrès faits par les portables concurrents, en terme d'autonomie, et aussi de qualité, quoiqu'on en dise (en toute objectivité).

&gt;Parceque en fnac durant les 
&gt;30 jours qui suivent l'achat, on peut profiter de la baisse des prix..

Je ne savais pas. Je vais me coucher moins bête...

Cordialement


----------



## fragelrock (18 Novembre 2003)

oui tu as pas tord mais des portables Compaq ou HP y'en a 1200 euros qui sont aussi performant que Powerbook voire mieux...type AMD XP2200+, + de DD etc...

Je remet en question le prix de vente de nos rolls du portable face à leur service commercial vraiment de M...c'est vraiment abusé

mais sinon oui la perfection n'existe pas et en achetant du MAC on essaie d'y croire mais en vain....

j'attends depuis 3 semaines ma MAJ panther et mon sac In case....


----------



## qslprod (18 Novembre 2003)

Salut ericb,

cool de pouvoir dialoguer avec toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la lettre ou le courrier, c'est une bonne idée. Reste simplement à obtenir suffisament de témoignages de personnes souhaitant une indemnisation. 

Je confirme que les plus nombreux n'ont pas toujours raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est de ta démarche, je pense que tu as raison de t'accrocher. Je pense que cela va payer. Si personne ne se manifeste pour un courrier general (et meme si c les cas d'aillleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je pense que tu devrais en effet rédiger un courrier sympathique et efficace. Je pense que demander un geste commercial est aussi une manière de se faire respecter. Parfois on est plus respecter en criant un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c dommage d'ailleurs.

Proposer une extension de garantie me parait être un moyen pour nous d'être rassurer pour l'avenir de la machine. Pour Apple cela représente peu de coups supplémentaire. En plus la demande est liée aux problémes rencontrés et à nos revendication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Courage, je pense qu'il serait cool qu'on se tienne au courant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N.B : tu es enseignant en quoi si c'est pas indiscret ? 
Je te pose la question comme je suis étudiant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux me répondre par message perso si tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A++ qslprod


----------



## polo50 (18 Novembre 2003)

ne pas oublier que l année dernière IBM avec ses tinckpad à encore fait beaucoup mieux que apple avec son allubook 15 en terme de retour marchandises !! la apple à réagit assez vite en arrètant la production ! certes avec un délais d'attentes assez long pour les nouveaux clients mais en évitant qaund même trop de casse !


----------



## vincmyl (18 Novembre 2003)

Oui ils ont bien fait d'arréter la prod. C'était ce qu'il y avait de mieux a faire. Ca évite aus futurs acheteurs d'avoir des soucis, enfin espérons le!!!


----------



## rezba (18 Décembre 2003)

Ah! put.... Heureusement que je me suis félicité de cette machine.

AluBook acquis le 23/10. Taches blanches discernables à peine depuis une semaine, assombrissement du tiers inférieur gauche de l'écran egalement, et depuis 3 jours, l'écran est polarisé !!! Comme si j'avais appliqué un bon filtre de toshop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bon, tout va bien, je l'amène aujourd'hui à mon revendeur, qui me fait un échange standard direct et se démmerde avec la machine incriminée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




75% de sa première commande est repartie en SAV. Décidemment, cette chambre blanche non-stérile leur aura coûté la peau des fesses, aux camarades de Cupertino...


----------



## vincmyl (19 Décembre 2003)

Moi ca fait 3 mois que j'ai mon Alu et pour le moment, aucun pb d'écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mais bon je ne suis pas tranquille pour autant


----------

